# Dark Tides - Complete



## eljones (Sep 2, 2013)

I attached this as a pdf. I hope it works, and I hope you guys enjoy it. Reviews on Amazon are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Page 218. It looks like you left out the word "for".

"Isn't that a bit harsh?" Walt let out a guffaw and answered for Andrew.
"Hell, we do that *for *every hurricane that comes through&#8230;.just standard practice."


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I read the whole story with one drink break, that's amazing for me as I read a little and come back later, sometimes "very later" another words not to much of a book reader. This story I enjoyed a lot and could easily see this type of event take place. Great job, really enjoyed it, looking forward to more of the same or even a continuation of this story..... Thanks


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Excellent finish to the story. Now for Dark Tides II. 

Thanks for the work on this.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

eljones said:


> I attached this as a pdf. I hope it works, and I hope you guys enjoy it. Reviews on Amazon are greatly appreciated.


You're the best! :kiss: I'll try to read through it the next few days and get you reviewed.


----------



## eljones (Sep 2, 2013)

Salekdarling said:


> You're the best! :kiss: I'll try to read through it the next few days and get you reviewed.


Thanks! I hope you all like it..if not, constructive criticism is always useful as well.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

eljones said:


> I attached this as a pdf. I hope it works, and I hope you guys enjoy it. Reviews on Amazon are greatly appreciated.


Thank you kindly for the pdf version eljones 

Looking forward :2thumb:

Could you post a link to amazon - couldn't find you :wave:


----------



## eljones (Sep 2, 2013)

lovetogrow said:


> Thank you kindly for the pdf version eljones
> 
> Looking forward :2thumb:
> 
> Could you post a link to amazon - couldn't find you :wave:


No problem! Here you go:

http://amzn.com/B00FI9FBHK


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Great read


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Just left you a 5 star on Amazon. Nice job.


----------



## WornOutShooter (Oct 6, 2013)

Finished the story today. Kind of made me sad as I didn't want it to end. I hope you follow this up with a part two. 

Thanks for making this available here. I reviewed your work on Amazon and will happily buy part 2 when it becomes available... if you write it.


----------



## eljones (Sep 2, 2013)

*Thanks!*



WornOutShooter said:


> Finished the story today. Kind of made me sad as I didn't want it to end. I hope you follow this up with a part two.
> 
> Thanks for making this available here. I reviewed your work on Amazon and will happily buy part 2 when it becomes available... if you write it.


Thanks! I appreciate the review. I may indeed write more, as I keep seeing future scenes in my head...lol. I kind of wish I'd made it longer.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job! I liked it.


----------



## tamitik (Nov 19, 2014)

*ty*

will be getting to this later today.. muchos gratias:congrat:


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the story
Added it to my PDF collection


----------



## willallen (Dec 3, 2012)

Really enjoyed this story. Thank you. I have it on my Kindle Favorites and I have already read it multiple times.


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

Her other stories are available for kindle also. Barrow Road and Apocalypse Mom trilogy. They might also be in the archives here too. She is still working on the zoo story


----------

